# 2011 Craftsman LT2000



## sgtowens702

I have a 2011 Craftsman LT2000 Model #247.288851. I'm having an issue engaging the blades. I replaced the deck belt at the end of last summer. I actually mowed twice with the tractor after replacing and it worked fine. It's been stored in my garage this winter and I just recently started doing maintenance to start mowing again. However when I pulled it out in the yard for the first time to mow the blades failed to engage. The deck has 5 height levels and I normally mow on 3. The weird thing is the *blades WILL engage on level 5. But if you lower the deck any further they will not. Can someone help me resolve his?*


----------



## bolillo_loco

Welcome to the forum!

Your lawn tractor has a manual clutch doesn't it? If it's got an electric PTO, there will be a knob on the dashboard that you pull/push or flip with easy fingertip movement to engage the blades with an electric clutch. If it's a manual clutch, it will have a small rod under the steering wheel that looks like a huge turn signal switch on your car, and you've got to move it several inches to fully engage the deck. While you're moving it, you'll be able to hear springs taking on tension like a rickety softy chair with shot springs.

I would double check for proper belt length, correct belt mounting, the manual clutch cable is moving freely with the belt off, and there should be one or two idler pulleys attached to angled flat stock that looks something like an elbow that pivots. One or both of the idler pulleys should have both free movement and a pretty fair radius of swing without the belt in place. 

Because the blades will engage by moving the deck up and down, I suspect improper belt tension, so the belt draws tension as you lower it, and loses tension as you raise the deck.

Moreover, the neighbor woman sometimes comes over when she's got mower trouble, and she has an LT with a manual clutch. Thus far, the one problem has been, rusted idler pulleys that wouldn't swing to take up the tension, and on another occasion, the cable rusted fast after sitting all winter. She also had a broken spring on one of the idler pulleys, so it would not take up the tension. That's the limit of my experience with LTs.

First and foremost, can you confirm what type of PTO clutch you have?

Good luck and perhaps somebody else can come along and shed more light,
bolillo


----------



## sgtowens702

*Manual*

It does have a manual. The blades engages and disengages by a lever to the right of the seat by raising or lowering the lever. I checked the cable and the pulleys. When it is engaged the spring does pull the pulley and tightens. The belt does still seem pretty loose when the blades are engaged. Im not sure how much slack is supposed to be in the belt.


----------



## bolillo_loco

Thank you for confirming that it has a manual PTO. Now that I've more time to thoroughly read your first post, maybe we can find what's wrong. Since your lawn tractor's a 2011, I find it rather difficult to believe that PTO cable/linkage seized up from corrosion and/or the idler pulley's brackets are rusted fast to the deck, but anything's possible. 

If you have the old belt, I'd compare the two in order to make sure you've got the right belt. Anything's possible. Perhaps you/store clerk picked the wrong one. Maybe it was returned by somebody who bought several belts not knowing the correct size, and they accidentally placed the belt in the wrong packaging and returned it, to all manner of errors that are both very common and easy to make.

Your belt looks to be a 754-04219, which should translate to 1/2 x 103" belt. Through google, I cross referenced the MTD number and found these matches.

Cub Cadet 954-04219
Cub Cadet 754-04219
Cub Cadet OCC-754-04219
MTD 954-04219
Home Depot 129895
NHC 230-0216
Oregon 15-027
Rotary 12790

Along with proper belt length and routing, I would check for broken springs on the deck, make sure the PTO cable/linkage has full range of motion, and rusty idler brackets. In my opinion, those will be the most likely suspects. In desperation, I'd grab the blade and mandrel pulley and twist in opposite directions. I doubt that's an issue, but it doesn't hurt to check, obviously it helps if the belt doesn't have tension and the engine is not running... 

The idler pulleys that move will be attached to brackets that look like the following. They should have a pretty fair range of motion.


















The above idler pulley brackets are located at #59 and #62 in the following diagram









I googled all the aforementioned information and used Sears.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/Cra...delSearch&prst=&searchTerm=247288851&shdPart=

Good luck, and keep us posted,
bolillo


----------



## sgtowens702

So I went and purchased two belts. First was the 103 inch belt that Sears and Craftsman calls for and same results. Blades only engage on height level 5 of the deck. So I decided to put on a 100 inch belt as I read on another forum. Now the blades will not Disengage. Lol. I'm thinking about setting this thing on fire in the yard!


----------



## bolillo_loco

Well, if you're going the route of trying different length belts, your next step would be to return the 103" and 100" belts so you can try the 101" and 102" jobs. 

The OEM belt should work, so I would try and sort out whatever issues the lawn tractor has, but I can't knock you for what you're exploring with your latest post 'cause I've done the same thing myself... 

Good luck, and keep us posted,
bolillo


----------



## sgtowens702

So get this. I went to tractor supply today to pick up a different size belt. I looked for a while and could never find one between a 100 and 103. So as I trying to figure out what to do because my grass isn't getting any shorter, I look up to see a Cub Cadet belt with the same part number as the last several I tried including a Craftsman, MTD and Huskee. Its 50 bucks but I said to hell with it, lets experiment. I get home and put the belt on. It seemed a little big like the others at first but I go with it. I get out in the yard and it engages perfectly!!! Maybe you can make sense of this because I sure the hell can't! lol


----------



## bolillo_loco

Bob's your uncle.


----------



## LT2000

*LT2000 Short v Belt came off the pulleys*

Hi everyone I am new hear and after trying to get some answers from Sears I found this forum. I have an LT2000 manual trans model 247.288852 the belt located directly under the seat has come off the pulleys hence the tractor does not go into gear. I'm hoping to find a procedure to get this small v belt back on. Anyone ever have this problem


----------



## Bill Kapaun

To quote the Owners Manual-
"NOTE: Several components must be removed and special tools (i.e.
air/impact wrench)in order to change the tractor's drive belt. Contact
the nearest Parts & Repair Service Center to have your transmission drive belt
serviced."

It appears you have to loosen "things" up.
Maybe the transaxle?


----------



## TBo37

I am having this same issue, same tractor! I can engage the blades on level 5 and 4. Go down to 3 and the blades slow to a stop. I've spent far too much to buy another $50 belt. All parts are in good condition and rust free. Could it be the deck adjustments are allowing too much slack? 



sgtowens702 said:


> I have a 2011 Craftsman LT2000 Model #247.288851. I'm having an issue engaging the blades. I replaced the deck belt at the end of last summer. I actually mowed twice with the tractor after replacing and it worked fine. It's been stored in my garage this winter and I just recently started doing maintenance to start mowing again. However when I pulled it out in the yard for the first time to mow the blades failed to engage. The deck has 5 height levels and I normally mow on 3. The weird thing is the *blades WILL engage on level 5. But if you lower the deck any further they will not. Can someone help me resolve his?*


----------



## wjjones

Belt routing issue.


----------

